# Scout sentinels and tank hunting.



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

so, i am quite fond of sentinels, I like the way they look and their loudout possibilities
but I dont see them used a whole lot, not even in the old white dwarf battle reports. or when I played tournaments.

does any Imperial Guard player here use sentinels to any extend?

I had the idea this morning that I could outfit a squadron or two of scout sentinels with either rocket launchers or lass cannons. 

put squadrons of Scout Sentinels in reserve, using the scout (thus outflank) special rule they come in on the side of the board, positioned behind enemy armoured vehicles. 
so you can can start shooting at the rear armour of enemy tanks and vehicles. 
with Missile launchers you could even surprise enemy heavy infantry or blobs with some annoyances.

I would love some feedback on this idea.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

While i don't know the stat lines for Sentinels (never been a guard player) i don't see why (in theory) this wouldn't work. But you also run the danger of getting these same sentinels into trouble (I have tried similar tactics with my Landspeeders with mixed results). Missle Launcher and Las is a good mix and should take care of any vehicles that you run across. but if you get bogged down by 2 different blobs of infantry then you are in trouble. maybe doing this with 2 squadrons might be a better idea? one with an anti infantry loadout and one with an anti armor loadout. that way they can suppose each other. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> While i don't know the stat lines for Sentinels (never been a guard player) i don't see why (in theory) this wouldn't work. But you also run the danger of getting these same sentinels into trouble (I have tried similar tactics with my Landspeeders with mixed results). Missle Launcher and Las is a good mix and should take care of any vehicles that you run across. but if you get bogged down by 2 different blobs of infantry then you are in trouble. maybe doing this with 2 squadrons might be a better idea? one with an anti infantry loadout and one with an anti armor loadout. that way they can suppose each other. Just my 2 cents.


I actualy meant to say 2 squadrons, my phrasing was a bit off xD

but yeah, 2 squadrons one with las and one with Missiles seems like a good way to do it. the main reason that I am exploring this option is because I want to be able to play a massed infantry army without having to rely on heavy weapons teams, tanks or Vendettas.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Haskanael said:


> I actualy meant to say 2 squadrons, my phrasing was a bit off xD
> 
> but yeah, 2 squadrons one with las and one with Missiles seems like a good way to do it. the main reason that I am exploring this option is because I want to be able to play a massed infantry army without having to rely on heavy weapons teams, tanks or Vendettas.


Id toss a flamer in one to help with blobs and possibly an autocannon as well to deal with light vehicles and tougher troops. the cost for 3 squadron of 3 walkers each should be around 370. (which is a sizable reserve force). whats the max number of sentinels you can run in a squadron?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

i've tried that and i can say:
if you go missile launcher or lascannon you don't need to outflank: use cover and movement to snipe from afar. AV 10 is not forgiving.
if you use autocannons, multilaser and heavy flamers, you want to outflank to ambush infantry or vehicle rears or sides due to lower strenght weapons.
Also, you can use your armoured sentinels to screen the advance of a great deal of infantry models and infiltrated ones to menace enemy infiltrators. ALso, i'd consider using an infiltrating (in solid cover) squadron with plasma cannons to immediately treathen enemy heavy infantry or artillery.
This, however, is for fun games only: truth is that sentinels are not the best choice in the codex... still useable, imo, with the above mentioned use


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

SwedeMarine said:


> Id toss a flamer in one to help with blobs and possibly an autocannon as well to deal with light vehicles and tougher troops. the cost for 3 squadron of 3 walkers each should be around 370. (which is a sizable reserve force). whats the max number of sentinels you can run in a squadron?


I Believe it to be 3 sentinels a squadron


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Haskanael said:


> I Believe it to be 3 sentinels a squadron


Unless you have fallen to Chaos and then its 6? (and with BS2, and flat priceing for Squadrons 6 with Heavy flamers and camo-netting are on paper are good fun)


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Uveron said:


> Unless you have fallen to Chaos and then its 6? (and with BS2, and flat priceing for Squadrons 6 with Heavy flamers and camo-netting are on paper are good fun)


chaos has sentinels O-o?

I should probably have added that my gaming group is still stuck in the previous edition xD for now.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Haskanael said:


> chaos has sentinels O-o?
> 
> I should probably have added that my gaming group is still stuck in the previous edition xD for now.


Yep. 

Imperial Amour 13.. 

But anyway... normally they do suffer because they are AV10. In a themed list they can do alot better.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Uveron said:


> Yep.
> 
> Imperial Amour 13..
> 
> But anyway... normally they do suffer because they are AV10. In a themed list they can do alot better.


that explains it, we dont have anyone that uses forgeworld stuff XD


----------



## Zeniro (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm a guard player and more to the point a Catachan player. I frequently use my out flanking scout sentinels. I advise that you take them in squadrons of 3. 

They have BS3 so I like to take them with either auto cannons or multi lasers to try and increase your hit rate. The idea is generally to get into the side/rear armour and glance tanks/transports to death.

I usually run at least one squad of three and give them all auto cannons, get into cover where you can because these guys are fragile, a strong breeze will cause them to explode as they are open topped. 

My regular opponent used to ignore them, but he has lost a lot of tanks/transports to them and even takes melta bombs on his devastator squads just in case these guys show up after I tar pitted them for 5 turns in one game with a single surviving sentinel, he had some very poor rolls with krak grenades in combat.

They are also great at snagging flank objectives.

I always have fun with my sentinels and find one or two squadrons of 3 is plenty more than enough. My regular squadron of 3 has currently claimed the felling blow on 3 imperial knights out of 6 games. I like to blitz them with Vendettas In the sides and auto cannons in the rear to glance the last few HP's off.

Happy hunting.

Zen


----------



## AresXero (Dec 6, 2008)

i second that autocannons are the best way to go, being BS 3 with single shot weapons like lascannons is not the best. flamers can be fun as well but i see the best results with autocannons, for anti transport, heavy infantry shots. 

i just wish they let them have assault cannons like my old preatorian sentinals are armed with.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I have only recently got onto the scout sentinel boat, fielding two multilaser and one missile launcher in a squadron of three. I've gotta say, on terrain heavy boards they are the bees knees, but when the terrain is open then they wear it. I use them to hunt transports, rear objective holders and artillery pieces, with reasonable success.

For years I fielded a faithful squadron of armoured sentinels with Autocannons x 2 and a Plasma Cannon. Against the heavily armoured deathwing opponents who I faced, there was pretty well no more underrated but effective unit in my army. The sentinels would be ignored for turn after turn whilst my LRBT and Manticores ate powerfist, then they'd swing a victory with objective stealing or just staying ahead of the terminators and blasting them each turn.


----------

